# Can a slingshot break bricks?



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

If it's the right one, yes it can! This video compares a store bought Trumark slingshot with the original bands against a genuine Jörg Sprave "W" slingshot, rigged up with dual Thera Band Gold bands. Both slingshots are tested against a melon, a small pumpkin, wooden planks and then against a modern brick. The hits are recorded both in real time and in super slow motion.






Of course the homemade slingshot, used in Butterfly style, outperforms the Trumark by far - and yet the Trumark did a good job shooting the heavy 20mm steel balls.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Sounds right. I've always said conventional (non-Chinese) tubes were optimised for heavy masses, though they are sold with light BBs.


----------



## christopher (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm confused. The film shows three hits to the brick before the monster hit hits the edge of the brick creating the split. So the brick was pre-weakened? Also it's easier to split bricks when you hit the edge, than the center. Is it a point that butterfly is less accurate with hitting only the side of the brick at point blank?

I say a redo is needed. With a fresh brick for each slingshot. I know a trumark can split a solid clay brick, I've done it at 10 meters. I doubt a trumark can split a modern cement brick, but the video looks a bit biased.

Good video none the less.


----------



## Jtslingshoter (Dec 18, 2009)

very impressive.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

LOL!!! I got a big grin on my face watching this one..... lot's of fun!!!


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

christopher said:


> Is it a point that butterfly is less accurate with hitting only the side of the brick at point blank?
> 
> I say a redo is needed.


Well, let me tell you that shooting is harder when you are recorded from two cameras, simultaneously, and thousands of people will watch you later on...

I have tested this before, of course. The Trumark can't break the brick. The "W" cracks it with every hit. Doesn't matter if you hit the side or the center.

Why should I make a redo? You know this was no contest video, just a piece of entertainment. Did it not entertain you? A redo would be kind of lame. If you don't believe my words, well, then go and do your own tests. It is not THAT hard to set up.

Jörg


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks, both interesting and fun to see. Good thing no ricochet with the mighty slingshot.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Joerg = Terminator


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I enjoy all the impact video you make.


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

Keep up the good work Jorg.


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

great video really love when you do these my favorite was the red bull I like doing that one myself only I use light beer


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Great video!

Joreg, how about making a video *"Slingshot vs Windscreen" *









BTW:







Germany should rethink about the wrist brace ban, slingshots are becoming more destructive than write brace ones


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

I am wondering which one would have more power if the bands were of the same length, jeff


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

Very good. But brick not hit back!


----------



## crazyslingshot (Dec 25, 2009)

Jorg's video is awesome!

Yes, absolutely yes.
I did it 2 years ago with the 15mm steel balls.

I am afraid rare airguns are up to do that.(break bricks).

Big ammo and adjustable power(through ammo size and tubing band) is a big advantage of slingshot.

slingshot is much more powerful than many people expect.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

joseph_curwen said:


> Very good. But brick not hit back!


LOL, someone call Jean Claude!


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

It's a good video, I like it. I was very impressed with the multi-layered board, I've broken the stuff up with a mattock before, I know how hard it can be.


----------



## christopher (Jan 8, 2010)

Jorg, yes I see your videos as both entertainment and of study. I always thought it was more leaning towards informational and case studies. To me you were the "MythBuster" of slingshots and the typical top-notch German engineering quality. MythBuster's is highly entertaining too, but they also are careful in their experiments and appreciate viewer feedback and questions. But if it's just solely about entertainment in smashing things, then I'll view them as such. I meant no disrespect at all. Just asking questions due to my curiosity. How else can student's learn without asking the teacher questions?


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Joergs; I also found the video very entertaining, but I am really afraid that you will get some one hurt with a ricochet while trying to emulate you breaking a brick or shooting a board without your skill! Especially a young shooter! -- Tex


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

crazyslingshot said:


> Jorg's video is awesome!
> 
> Yes, absolutely yes.
> I did it 2 years ago with the 15mm steel balls.
> ...


PCP air rifles have adjustable power...


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm just afraid because the cops can see this stuff. . . 
Enjoy, because it's only a matter of time, mates, before we're all criminals.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> I'm just afraid because the cops can see this stuff. . .
> Enjoy, because it's only a matter of time, mates, before we're all criminals.


I'll admit that it also worries me a lot, especially being a British citizen







. But Joerg has correctly said before that Politicians only respond to pressure - so it's only going to be a problem if someone is actually stupid enough to maim or kill someone.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Christopher, I love the Mythbusters too, and my long-term goal is to make a video that they regard as a myth worth checking out. That would be so cool.

But of course I only have one five minute time slot every weekend, and not a nationwide $$$ show. My wife is my camerawoman, and I am the scriptwriter, technician, main actor cutter and producer of the whole show. My equipment is a 500 dollar Panasonic camcorder and an 800 dollar Casio photo camera with highspeed video functionality. So I can't be as professional as Jamie and Adam.

Bill, I don't really think that kids would do that. The ricochets are clearly visible in the video, and kids know that they can't draw out my bands. Kids watch people being killed with knifes, guns, even bombs,, every day on TV and yet they don't do that in most cases.

Will the politicians ban slingshots because of my videos? Nope. As Sam said, if criminals would use slingshots in spectacular crimes then we would have a problem.

Jörg


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Nice video Jeorg it is very entertaining,but I use the conventional way for brick breaking and just use my hand with a little help from a monster sledgehammer.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

> Will the politicians ban slingshots because of my videos? Nope. As Sam said, if criminals would use slingshots in spectacular crimes then we would have a problem.
> 
> Jörg


Unwarranted conjecture. Were any spectacular crimes committed with wrist-braced slingshots in Germany before they were banned? Were bandits shooting people with wrist-braced slingshots?
In the state I where I live any kind of slingshot is banned. Only crimes I know of was kids breaking street lights and windows with them.
But it's not just the cops we have to worry about: as Bill says, some kids may start trying this stuff (Joerg, have you ever watched Jackass?) and it will only take one kid getting seriously hurt with one of these things to bring attention to the dangerous potential. Then you'll have the child-protectors onto us. You know, the ones who don't even let the kids play tag during recess, or ride a swing. It doesn't take much to activate that pressure group.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

There's also a danger of Hollywood making movies about people being shot by slingshots. That alone may result in a ban.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

_"Good people do not need laws to tell them to act responsibly, while bad people will find a way around the laws."_
*- **Plato**
*
Banning something like a slingshot is completely pointless - anyone can make them...









Also Dayhiker has made a very good point, why did Germany outlaw wrist-braced slingshots?







Also Dan I only think that would be a problem if said slingshot was used to actually maim or kill someone, I don't think harmless 'Dennis the Menace' style films would really be a problem.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

> Banning something like a slingshot is completely pointless - anyone can make them


Yeah, anyone can grow marijuana too.









. . .know what I mean?


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Well I would like to see Jeorg make some more slingshots like he did for the young USA lads on here, instead of all these power ones, power isnt everything, but at the end of the day if thats what joerg likes its up to him, i bet he could make some really good normal ones, jeff


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Hey, I love what Joerg does, don't get me wrong. It just worries me, that's all. Heh, as far as outlawing of slingshots is concerned I'm already a criminal where I live.








Not scared to break the law myself.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

shot in the foot said:


> if thats what joerg likes its up to him, i bet he could make some really good normal ones, jeff


It's what his viewers want for sure.

And yes, he could certainly teach us all a thing or two about more practical shooters.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Guys, most of my slingshots are quite normal.

The Phoenix, first laminate, the cougar, the ring, the marble shooter, the massive, the carbon fibre, just to name a few.

I am going through phases. Had my beauty phase, had my crossbow phase, had my ball bearing phase. Now I rediscovered power due to the butterfly potential.

Life is change!

Jörg


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Jor el says: Sometimes I still worry about my son. I think he might hurt himself one of these days.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

The only videos of Joerg's that worry me are the ones where he tests his slingshots on meat - I can see morons really getting excited by that...


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

It is a waste of time to worry about them banning slingshots.It's like worrying if the sky is going to fall in.If people don't stand up to the goofy politicans they do what they want anyway.So don't give them any ideas.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Jaybird said:


> It is a waste of time to worry about them banning slingshots.It's like worrying if the sky is going to fall in.If people don't stand up to the goofy politicans they do what they want anyway.So don't give them any ideas.


Mate, you're talking to someone who lives in a country where you can get 10 years for ownership of a blow-pipe - if they banned slingshots I'm ****ed!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Special Ops should make The Monster a part of their arsenal.

You always make a Big Impression.

Nice.


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

Sam,your worrying will not do a bit of good.It will just get you gray hair at an early age.
Jorg,keep making your videos we all enjoy them.If they ban them you my have to become a rebel and go underground.Many of us will still support you.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

I am not going to stop showing how powerful slingshots can be. The German paper puncher fraction hates me anyway because I am not afraid. I do not believe in preventive obedience (is that a proper English term anyway?).

Jörg


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

Jorg
I am proud of you.Preventive obedience is one way of saying it.Opressive government does not like anyone who does not fit into their mold.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Hey Joerg, Can you break a few solid red baked bricks on your next adventure. I have a few but im afraid to shoot them.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

I will state it right now - for the record - if slingshots are outlawed in the UK I shall become an outlaw.







I have no nefarious intentions and am not a convicted criminal so why should my rights be infringed?


----------



## ARB (Dec 31, 2009)

As regards richochets, the worst material that I've found for this is thick MDF board. If I shoot the MDF with soft lead there is little deformation of the ball or the target but the ball comes back with serious speed. It's as though the target behaves like a spring. Just a tip in case anyone is planning on shooting MDF.

As for Jorg, I get great enjoyment out of the power and destruction videos, glad to see he has moved back to them and away from the beauty videos


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

JoergS said:


> I do not believe in preventive obedience (is that a proper English term anyway?).


After queuing, it's our second national sport.


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

Yes Sam,you have the right idea now.If they outlaw slingshots we will all be criminals.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> I do not believe in preventive obedience (is that a proper English term anyway?).


After queuing, it's our second national sport.
[/quote]
lol...


----------



## 919h (Aug 27, 2010)

I like all your vidéos.
Very good job, and your slingshots are in the best.
Your W with bearing is for me the best !
Continue !
Thank you for your excellent work !


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Excellent video Jeorg, even if our slingshot paths are different. I think I'd be pretty hard pressed to stash that beast in my cargo pocket!

Again, regardless of what path one follows, your words regarding "preventive obedience" are spot-on and that goes for whatever country each one of us lives in. If anyone thinks they'll ever leave us alone when they know they have a chance to take more of our individual freedoms away then you're not the sharpest spoon in the drawer. We've fought wars with other countries, our colonial masters (twice), one amongst ourselves (600,000+ dead in that one), and getting ready for another one one of these days over this sort of stuff. I'm not bothering anyone doing what I do and until they station someone here on my 20 acres to watch my every move I'll continue on my present course.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

dgui said:


> Hey Joerg, Can you break a few solid red baked bricks on your next adventure. I have a few but im afraid to shoot them.


With pure lead there's no risk of a rebound what-so-ever, even with 3% antimony the shot will completely deform.


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

Right on Jump.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

How did we get side-tracked???


----------

